# Electrical Work IN Canada



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Where in Canada? In the Oil Patch? Or for the Pan Am games?

Seems to me things are still fairly slow here..


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

well I know that local 191 has a meeting tuesday from my understanding <what Iwe are being told > we are the only local being offered work up there.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It is one way. Canadians are welcome here but it is about imposable for an American electrician to work in Canada.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

drsparky said:


> It is one way. Canadians are welcome here but it is about imposable for an American electrician to work in Canada.


That's what I thought drsparky no noncanadian electricians allowed. I worked up their on a Bus wash system for a U.S. Company and we were told by custums we could only perform the labor sold with are product and it was illegal for us to try to apply for any jobs while in Cananda. Even gave us a visa with that written on it said we could be arrested. 

But you could accept citizenship and then probably go after your Red card I believe is what it is called to be able to work, no a guy who did that.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

drsparky said:


> It is one way. Canadians are welcome here but it is about imposable for an American electrician to work in Canada.


More contribution to the trade deficit.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

JayH said:


> More contribution to the trade deficit.


 You have over 50 states with, in some cases, wildly differing training, certification requirements and rules.

Up here, while all the provinces have their own licenses, above that they all offer the option Red Seal above the provincial license. The Red Seal has fairly stringent minimal training and educational requirements that are uniform across the country making us a known commodity that can be relied upon to provide consistent results by many places abroad.

You guys come from a place with 50 different jurisdictions and hundreds of different classifications of licenses and we have the Red Seal. 

The simple truth is that with one of you we just don't know what we're getting and with one of us you do.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> You have over 50 states with, in some cases, wildly differing training, certification requirements and rules.
> 
> Up here, while all the provinces have their own licenses, above that they all offer the option Red Seal above the provincial license. The Red Seal has fairly stringent minimal training and educational requirements that are uniform across the country making us a known commodity that can be relied upon to provide consistent results by many places abroad.
> 
> ...


We had electricians from New Brunswick working over here; they were no better or no worse than any other electrician on the site. If they had 100% employment in New Brunswick and no other Canadians wanted to work in the Province we could work there, it has nothing to do with qualifications. It is just protectionism. If you are from any commonwealth country you also have priority over an American. I could work across an assistant engineer but not as an electrician. The job was to see if the electricians were following the engineering drawing and answer questions. The rules forbade me from bring tools across the border or using tools.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

brother said:


> I hear theres a big boom in Work in Canada, Unlike the United States. I know of some electricians getting visas to go there. So anyone else headed to canada??


LOL are you kidding? Where's the boom? I've tried for three straight months and 70 resumes later to get a job anywhere in the country. I'm a first-year apprentice and noone wants to hire a newbie. This trade makes me sick.


----------



## Wibber (Feb 3, 2010)

Mike_586 said:


> with one of us you do.


You have had a vastly different experience than I have. When you hire a 'Red Seal', there is no telling what you will get. It's pretty meaningless. You don't even have to be able to read or write to get a Red Seal.

When it comes down to it we're required to apply the code of the corresponding jurisdiction. American first years know more about the NEC than I do.

If it helps you Americans feel better... as a Canadian citizen with a Red Seal I can work anywhere in the country, except Quebec.


----------



## Bada Abdul Rehaman (Jan 17, 2010)

*Boom*

I know several electricians in the Blue Mountain area where I live that are overloaded with work. It is about 100 km NNW from Toronto. I currently work with engineering company in Toronto part time and picked up some side work with local electrician for some experience in residential. 

Frank


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> LOL are you kidding? Where's the boom? I've tried for three straight months and 70 resumes later to get a job anywhere in the country. I'm a first-year apprentice and noone wants to hire a newbie. This trade makes me sick.


Theirs demand for electricians, not first year apprentices :no:


And ya, in Canada certification is compulsory to work in the trade - roughly 4 years to get your red seal. You could be a highly qualified senior elec from the US, but unfortunately without your red seal your just a first year apprentice up here.

There may be a possibility to challenge the IP test but I don't know sh*t about that. Also remember we're on a different code up here.

I don't know if i'd say there is a shortage of journeymen out west, but the demand is there. I guarantee you could find a full time job in one day. Expect over $30/hr


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

randas said:


> Theirs demand for electricians, not first year apprentices :no:


Well how in the f**ck do I enter this trade? Did you get your JM out of a hat?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

You must have 9000 hours to challenge the IP.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> You have over 50 states with, in some cases, wildly differing training, certification requirements and rules.
> 
> Up here, while all the provinces have their own licenses, above that they all offer the option Red Seal above the provincial license. The Red Seal has fairly stringent minimal training and educational requirements that are uniform across the country making us a known commodity that can be relied upon to provide consistent results by many places abroad.
> 
> ...


 
HaHAHAHAHA!

I am a member of the same IBEW Union as IBEW members in Canada.

I can work in any IBEW jurisdiction in the states. There should be no reason I can't challenge any exam the IBEW members take in Canada.

_*It IS*_ Protectionism.


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

The work I hear is in Edmonton. they are seeking alot electricians I hear. Anyone have any news about Edmonton??


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I heard there is a lot of hiring in Edmonton right now with most of it going to the patch. The problem with that is for every three hired only one ends up staying longer then 2/3 months. Many just can’t take the isolation, or the work hours, or the cost of living if you get with one of the companies that does not supply living arrangement. 

Alberta has offered in the past different incentives to get electricians up here including at one time an electrician from another country that could prove 5 years in the trade and was willing to work here for three months under another journeyman as a helper then he could challenge the exam for journeyman. I had three come through the company I worked for that way.

Typically the oil patch likes its apprentices to have a couple of years experience but if you are creative and willing to take a big risk you might be able to get in. I know of a couple of local kids with no experience at all that packed up and went to McMurray and just hammered on doors. They got work in the patch as helpers which in time turned into apprentices, one electrical and the other took pipefitting.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

JayH said:


> HaHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I am a member of the same IBEW Union as IBEW members in Canada.
> 
> ...


It is, and it's a good thing. Just like trade tariffs. Canada is doing for it's citizens what America should be doing for Americans, but isn't.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, I never said it wasn't a good thing, just identifying it for what it is.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

JayH said:


> Oh, I never said it wasn't a good thing, just identifying it for what it is.


 
I would not see any reason the union up here would be any different then down there in granting you the same rights as your brothers. However it is not the union in Canada that dictates who is a journeyman and who is not. That is done through a government approved apprenticeship that everyone union or non-union has to take. In most cases we attend the same school have the same instructors and usually go to the same bars. 
Overall the union non-union experience is a little different in many parts of Canada apprentices have a hard time the majority of time getting into the union once they have started any work in a non-union shop, but usually they are welcomed with open arms once they get their JW papers, if there is work at the time. 

There is a certain amount of protectionism throughout the country although I can work pretty much anywhere I want in the majority of Canada, I can't work in Quebec anymore then any of you would be allowed.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> I worked up their on a Bus wash system for a U.S. Company


Was that job in 2001? TTC job?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

gardiner said:


> I heard there is a lot of hiring in Edmonton right now with most of it going to the patch. The problem with that is for every three hired only one ends up staying longer then 2/3 months. Many just can’t take the isolation, or the work hours, or the cost of living if you get with one of the companies that does not supply living arrangement.
> 
> Alberta has offered in the past different incentives to get electricians up here including at one time an electrician from another country that could prove 5 years in the trade and was willing to work here for three months under another journeyman as a helper then he could challenge the exam for journeyman. I had three come through the company I worked for that way.
> 
> Typically the oil patch likes its apprentices to have a couple of years experience but if you are creative and willing to take a big risk you might be able to get in. I know of a couple of local kids with no experience at all that packed up and went to McMurray and just hammered on doors. They got work in the patch as helpers which in time turned into apprentices, one electrical and the other took pipefitting.



I always thought it was the Drug/Alcohol testing that ended up sending them packing. 

You have to admit most tradesman drink at least once a week. 

And being in that situation would only add to the temptation.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I always thought it was the Drug/Alcohol testing that ended up sending them packing.
> 
> You have to admit most tradesman drink at least once a week.
> 
> And being in that situation would only add to the temptation.


Drug and Alcohol testings seems to be a strange thing its seems to be there when there is a surplus of men for the number of jobs and it seems disappear when there are more jobs then men or at least any negative results do. Thats not to say if your "out of your mind" while your on duty I think you would be terminated but if your sober I think someone would just look the other way.

Truthfully of the ones I know still working for the patch they all drink both when at home and on their free time when they are there.

Statements above exclude the ones that volunteer to work in the Alcohol free zone in the upper north. Because once there you screw with booze your gone.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Smoking, Drinking,etc..*

Just an observation, but the best , easiest to get along with, on time, responsible electricians that I met usually smoke, drink, and some partake. The straight laced ones seems to bitch alot, not as patient, and are often late and don't last. 

Just my observation


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea, I always raise an eyebrow when I meet an electrician that doesn't drink!


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yea, I always raise an eyebrow when I meet an electrician that doesn't drink!


Those guys are usually a member of a club of ex-drinkers and it's probably for the best.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

JayH said:


> Those guys are usually a member of a club of ex-drinkers and it's probably for the best.


 
Agreed! But I still raise an eyebrow!


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll send a letter to the king of The Canadas and ask her to let you guys in My mommy knows her real good they shovel snow to getter at the igloo club:thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

That sounds great eh


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I missed my annual snowmobile ride in Canada last weekend. We have a international ride every February and I forgot about it.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I missed my annual snowmobile ride in Canada last weekend. We have a international ride every February and I forgot about it.


no snow here it's all south of the border have't even started my snow blower lol best winter yet. I was in San Antonio last weekend and it was colder there when I got off the plane then when I left Buffalo 10 hours earlier


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Was that job in 2001? TTC job?


No but my former company did those wash systems for the trains as well, this was For the new bus depot in Missisuaga, Hope I spelled that right December 2008.


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

Lots of work in Ottawa.


----------



## exploreralpha (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone have a website for US electricians to work in Canada?

Aaron


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/English/work/apply-who-eligible.asp


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like the oil patch is hiring fast and furious again, have received three calls this week from friends, two applied Monday and one on Tuesday all three were called yesterday to fly up the begining of the week for their first two week stay. No experience in the oil field in any of their cases.


----------



## PORUS (Jan 23, 2010)

gardiner said:


> Sounds like the oil patch is hiring fast and furious again, have received three calls this week from friends, two applied Monday and one on Tuesday all three were called yesterday to fly up the begining of the week for their first two week stay. No experience in the oil field in any of their cases.


What about 1st yr apprentices who have pre-apprentice training under their belt? 

Furthermore, are the electricians on the oil patch unionized?


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

PORUS said:


> What about 1st yr apprentices who have pre-apprentice training under their belt?
> 
> Furthermore, are the electricians on the oil patch unionized?


Some jobs are union and some are not, have a few non union friends up there now but I also know of a lot that joined the union to get in some of the bigger jobs. They get desparate so really not that hard to join up when needed. 
A first year trying to get in would have to show up in person and knock on doors. If they need bodies then there is a good chance they will take whats at the door. They most likely would not hire from a resume or hire in Edmonton or Calgary and fly you in you would have to get there yourself. So it might be a big gamble. Although I know of a few that went and got in that way for other trades.


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a Cananadian Electrical Code??


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

brother said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a Cananadian Electrical Code??


http://www.shopcsa.ca/onlinestore/GetCatalogItemDetails.asp?mat=2020257&Parent=4837


----------



## sharkman (Feb 11, 2010)

After working in the trade for 5 years I joined the IBEW union, local 213, to work on bigger projects in Vancouver Canada like the Olympic projects and the sky train project. Work dried up here like a lot of places, but the union hall has been getting requests from Fort McMurray and Fort Saskatchewan, which is just outside of Edmonton.

As a member I could put my name in for these calls( they are taking about 10 guys a week right now) but I am waiting for better inducements. Right now it's 5 10 hr shifts/week day shift, with $100/day living out allowance for out of towners like me. Plus $370 for travel expense to get there and when you quit. There is no camp(room/board) or flights home on days off being offered, so you have to find your own lodgings and arrange for time off to see your family.

I'm waiting for the offer of flights home and camp lodgings, although I won't wait another month. I'm sure if they are looking to other provinces that non union guys could go up there and get hired although I'd try to make some contacts on the phone/internet first.


----------



## Rudytech (Apr 20, 2010)

JayH said:


> HaHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I am a member of the same IBEW Union as IBEW members in Canada.
> 
> ...


The difference in Canada is that licensing, testing and training of apprentices and journeymen is standardized and regulated by the provincial and federal governments!


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Rudytech said:


> The difference in Canada is that licensing, testing and training of apprentices and journeymen is standardized and regulated by the provincial and federal governments!



We got trained and tested? I must have missed that day.. :laughing:


" Better Trained.. A Better Job.. I.B.E.W. "


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

For the Canadians,

Your oilpatch work, is it basically same as ours? By that, I mean that pipe is basically a thing of the past, and that we string miles of cable tray, in the plant, and go underground where possible with MC-HL. Longest part of the job is putting up tray supports, and installing cable termination kits Would tend to think that you use zones rather than classifications like in U.S., is that correct? That and a CEC rather than a NEC plus whatever whims an engineer has.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

sparky105 said:


> i'll send a letter to the king of the canadas and ask her to let you guys in my mommy knows her real good they shovel snow to getter at the igloo club:thumbsup:



i am the cec king. I declare if sparky105 ever enters the great white north for work he will be enslaved as a collector of moose poop


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> For the Canadians,
> 
> Your oilpatch work, is it basically same as ours? By that, I mean that pipe is basically a thing of the past, and that we string miles of cable tray, in the plant, and go underground where possible with MC-HL. Longest part of the job is putting up tray supports, and installing cable termination kits Would tend to think that you use zones rather than classifications like in U.S., is that correct? That and a CEC rather than a NEC plus whatever whims an engineer has.



There is a lot of cable tray and teck, buildings are usually still rigid piped, we use a lot of LEL/H2S/FIRE detection to derate buildings from class I zone II to class I zone II. QA/QC and can be insane. Most things depend on what you are building. There are lots if differnces between a major gas plant and a simple wellsite.

What is MC-HL?

I also have been told our safety, pay, hours, and QA/QC is higher than yours but I am willing to bet that is just some random bull****.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

electricnewf said:


> LOL are you kidding? Where's the boom? I've tried for three straight months and 70 resumes later to get a job anywhere in the country. I'm a first-year apprentice and noone wants to hire a newbie. This trade makes me sick.



Bring some toutons and Blue Star and you will be getting 18/hr and LOA in no time.


----------



## wired 1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*work in Edmonton*



brother said:


> The work I hear is in Edmonton. they are seeking alot electricians I hear. Anyone have any news about Edmonton??


 look on kijiji.


----------



## wired 1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*hey*

how do I just post something, there is no " post a question or a thought " that I can see.


----------

